# Rat hunting



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I got this 2 rats coming in from my neighbors yard to my yard.


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry I used my cell to post this but the picture did not apear.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! I use my slingshots to get rid of rats around my place as well.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slinger2016 (Apr 9, 2016)

how can you upload a photo i a reply post


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Pablo88 said:


> Sorry I used my cell to post this but the picture did not apear.


What ammo did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I used 7/16 steel


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooting!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a way cool slingshot too!!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

What kind of slingshot is that? Good shooting


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> What kind of slingshot is that? Good shooting


It's the Ranger OTT design posted by Bill Hays.
For the palm swell I used polymer clay 
1842 tubes.


----------

